# New member - just getting into the hobby



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Evening everyone

I am just getting into espresso after a few years using pod based machines which I have grown a little tired of, even though they are pretty convenient!

I'm not really one to buy coffees as I appreciate how much this can add up to over a year so I've decided to take the plunge and bought a few bits from ebay, to help get my morning fix.

I've gone for the Gaggia Classic which I managed to snap up for £100 and paired it with a MDF grinder and base plate. I fully understand the MDF isn't the best grinder out there but to be completely honest I'm a little fussy over style and didn't fancy the Iberital/Graef etc. All in all I've kept within my budget of £250.00 and hope I will be able to get some good results.

Anyway that's all for now, speak soon.

Kane


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome Kane, you can still get good results with the MDF


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Welcome Kane, you can still get good results with the MDF


Thanks - I'm more unsure of my own skills than the MDF in reality. Just been watchin tons of videos and reading these forums, all very helpful


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi Kane

so what coffee are you using , best place to start with great coffee !


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Mrboots

Good question - can you provide the answer? ha

So I have no knowledge of coffee whatsoever, not even sure where to purchase at the mo - have heard about Hasbean...

I'm based quite centrally in London so if anyone has any good ideas - if not web will do!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Spoiled for choice in central London - notes,workshop, all the leather lane places, nude etc all sell retail bags


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Brilliant thanks - does anyone know the cheapest place with delivery to purchase non pressurized baskets?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

KkAaNnEe said:


> Brilliant thanks - does anyone know the cheapest place with delivery to purchase non pressurized baskets?


Probably Happy Donkey, but if you are going to get into coffee seriously a V S T basket would be good with most machines you may "upgrade" to in the future.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Probably Happy Donkey, but if you are going to get into coffee seriously a V S T basket would be good with most machines you may "upgrade" to in the future.


Yes a VST might be a good option as you can then get a tamper that would properly fit it i.e. a 58.35 or 58.4mm

When I first got my classic I bought:-

Standard Basket and a 58mm Motta Tamper

Within a few weeks I'd bought a :-

LM strada Basket and Made By Knock 58.3 tamper

6 months down the line i then had a :-

VST and Torr 58.4 tamper.


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies it is much appreciated.

I think for the moment i'll get some normal baskets and then can progress as I go. Even if it is only a month or so. I have found happy donkey to be a tad expensive as they are £3.50 each on espresso products, which I have just used and took delivery of my tamper, mat and milk jug. Very good service IMO.

I am interested in putting the rancilio wand on asap though as I would prefer to learn on that and that alone rather than learn the panarello and then the traditional way, if that makes sense - does it matter where to buy this from?


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Donkey have these in stock http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hdr0001.html


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A friend of mine picked one up on eBay for about £11. I got mine from CoffeeChap.

I've just done a quick search and have found some on eBay. Search item number 400755903372

I can't vouch for the seller nut it looks like they're selling ones with the classic nut and also the Silvia nut.


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for that - seems like the pre-mod ones at 19.95 is a decent buy and surely must make it much easier?


----------



## jackk (Dec 14, 2014)

KkAaNnEe said:


> Thanks for that - seems like the pre-mod ones at 19.95 is a decent buy and surely must make it much easier?


I bought a premod one for 19.99 on amazon. Breeze to install, and makes switching back to the original wand easy


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You can use the nut on the existing arm and just slip it off after bending the wand slightly.

Then fit it on the new Silvia arm. Takes 5 mins.


----------



## jackk (Dec 14, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> You can use the nut on the existing arm and just slip it off after bending the wand slightly.
> 
> Then fit it on the new Silvia arm. Takes 5 mins.


True, it looked very easy. Mine was a new machine so I figured i'd go the extra £10 for the premod as it would make any warranty repairs easier to deal with.


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Cheers everyone - Got the pre-mod wand for ease of use and purchased my baskets from espresso-products who I must say seem a very good company, their delivery is v quick if you need something speedy. Happy Donkey wanted £14 for baskets + £4.25 delivery against £7 + £4.50 with espresso products.


----------

